

Indian Government Memo: Apple, Nokia, RIM Supply Backdoors - mnazim
http://www.osnews.com/story/25486/Indian_Government_Memo_Apple_Nokia_RIM_Supply_Backdoors

======
Xuzz
Related (possibly identical) story posted recently with 200+ points:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3441451>

------
pm90
The sad part is that even with overbearing powers, the Indian security
establishment is _still_ unable to prevent the occasional terrorist attack in
important cities such as mumbai

~~~
nextparadigms
Who's behind the terrorist attacks? People that are tired of the corruption in
the Government, or some organized crime groups?

~~~
kalyanganjam
Ofcourse, Organized crime groups.

